# Renewing CA Ambulance Driver's Cert



## Markhk

Hey all,
Does anyone know the full recert story with the Ambulance Driver's cert? I have to renew when I turn 23 (wahoo!) and so far, after being put on hold for the DMV for a while, I've figured out that I need to:
- Pay $12
- Submit a new DL51 Health Exam
-I don't need to do another background check.

Does anyone know if I need to take the multiple choice test again? 

Thanks!
-Mark


----------



## Emtgirl21

I hope that cali has a position that is just called Ambulance Driver....because if you just referred to your self as an EMT an Ambulance Driver.......thats totally not even cool!


----------



## BossyCow

Ummm.. he's asking about being certified to drive an ambulance... I think it was appropriate.


----------



## Markhk

Emtgirl21,
Yes, we actually have a certification called the "Ambulance Driver's Certificate" administered by our DMV which is a test specifically for road knowledge on driving an ambulance. It has nothing to do with being an EMT. 

Regards,
Mark


----------



## SafetyPro2

In CA, you have to have an Ambulance Driver certificate on your driver's license to drive an ambulance for a private company or for a volunteer fire department. Paid firefighters are exempt from the requirement (long story, don't get me started).

In any event, to answer the original question, to recert, yes, you do need to take the test again, along with having a valid DL-51 medical clearance on file and paying the fee. The background check is a one-time deal. You do, however, also have to show proof of current EMT certification at the time of the renewal.

The DL-51 just has to be current. You need to submit a new one by mail every 2 years, so if you submit one a year before you renew the ambulance cert, it will be on file and valid. You may need to show your green card (the med clearance card, not citizenship  ) when you go in though.

One last thing...the cert is tied to your license and only needs to be renewed when the license is renewed. However, if you ever change license classes (like upgrading to a commercial) or add any additional certs/clearances (like a motorcycle license), you have to renew everything you currently have at that time. When I went in to get my Class B last year, I had to retake the ambulance test and everything even though I'd only renewed it the year prior. Not a big deal, but something to be aware of.


----------



## Markhk

Thanks for the reply! That was most helpful!

-Mark


----------



## MattCA

*Urgent!*

So I am also renewing today and printed off the form online (DL 51). What about the green card? Do you just keep the same one on you?


----------



## Markhk

Matt, your doctor needs to issue you a new DL51A (the green card). They might have some in their office, otherwise you need to pick one up from a DMV office (usually the front check in desk has them).


----------



## MrBrown

They wouldn't give Brown either green card, they reckoned Brown was too blind to get a green card of one sort and too foreign to get the other, sheesh!


----------



## MattCA

Ah luckily they had it. Thanks though.


----------



## looker

Markhk said:


> Matt, your doctor needs to issue you a new DL51A (the green card). They might have some in their office, otherwise you need to pick one up from a DMV office (usually the front check in desk has them).



I could be wrong but you only need new one if the old one expired.


----------



## looker

SafetyPro said:


> In CA, you have to have an Ambulance Driver certificate on your driver's license to drive an ambulance for a private company or for a volunteer fire department. Paid firefighters are exempt from the requirement (long story, don't get me started).



As an owner I can drive it


----------

